# Canopy and Sprinkler System Coverage??



## Builder Bob (Feb 18, 2013)

Then






IS this a violation of the Sprinkler Code ?????? The Deck beneath has a walkway below and is protected by a fire sprinkler branch line.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2013)

depends on what edition of nfpa 13, the building was built under, and if the canopy is non com.

is the area next to the movable canopy sprinkled??


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 18, 2013)

Most times a picture is worth 1000 words…however in this case it is clear as mud! I do not see the sprinklers or understand your question sorry. If your question is does the canopy need to have sprinkler protection underneath, I would say no. This is a temporary situation and if they did have a fire the canopy would burn off very quickly in the early stages of fire. In addition any sprinklers that will be installed would probably be a obstructed by the canopy… My two cents


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 18, 2013)

First of all thanks for the input...... The building is wood frame with NFPA 13 sprinkler protection though out...... the overhangs are less than 4 feet thus no sprinkler protection along "normal" eaves since they are less than four feet in width. The pendent sprinkler head is just outside of the picture in the first posted picture without temporary canopy extended. Clubhouse was built in 1989 under 1985 SBCCI which referenced the 1983 NFPA 13


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2013)

Technically it should have sprinkler protection


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Feb 19, 2013)

How are you going to make the sprinklers work? Those are fabric canopies. If one install sidewalls I see nothing to allow for heat collection and cause the sprinklers to activate.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

When the tables and chairs and canopy burn up, just might activate the heads


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a perfect example of grade area of the NFPA 13 Sprinkler protection - also very similar to protection of combustible decks on combustible framing as required by the building code.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2013)

One last picture to review - thoughts? Picture under deck where table/chairs/and canopy


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

The under deck looks appropriate

Has electrical equipment down there

Hard to tell if good location, freezer goes almost to ceiling


----------

